# Animal Artist - I just joined this forum



## Jeannemf (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, 
I am an artist that specializes in animal art, pet portraits, wild life plus I do commission work based on photo's. I work primarily in Oil Pastel, in which the results are very similar to Oil Painting in quality and looks. I work fairly realistically but still leave room for the viewers imagination. You can find my work at: Pet Portraits, Wildlife, Artist Jeanne Fischer - Animal Art Oil Pastels and Watercolor paintings. If you click on the button called prints of artwork available it will take you another site I'm on where you can order high quality prints of the work on that page. The button for commission work lists my email address if your interested in a commission.


----------

